# Eastern Outbackers



## Cherokee (Jun 26, 2006)

EVEYONE,

I[also known as cassie] am going to luray june 22-24 for the rally go me. Me and my mom are renting a cabin so we can still go camping with everyone.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

GOOD ONN YOU, CASSIE!!!!

Wish I was gonna be there!!!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

That is great to hear Cassie....

Glad to hear you and your mother are coming.

Gary


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

That is just Too Cool Cassie!!!!!
You go girl!!!!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Right On!!!!!!!!

Thor


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

That is awesome news Cassie. Check out the site map and make sure you get a cabin across from me. Nathan will be there. Bring Josh too. I cannot wait to see you again.

Mrs Prevish


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That's awesome Cassie







Payge is really happy you will be there

Don


----------



## Cherokee (Jun 26, 2006)

Thor said:


> Right On!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thor


yeahh u staying in the camper how is the puppy thats cool nathans coming is rashad idk if josh is going though


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

We are looking forward to seeing you again, Cassie and Mom!

Bob, Terri, Tim & Matt


----------



## Cherokee (Jun 26, 2006)

Camper Man said:


> We are looking forward to seeing you again, Cassie and Mom!
> 
> Bob, Terri, Tim & Matt


I Cant wait to see everyone i cant wait to see you guys we should all meet up some where oneday for lunch or something


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Cherokee said:


> We are looking forward to seeing you again, Cassie and Mom!
> 
> Bob, Terri, Tim & Matt


I Cant wait to see everyone i cant wait to see you guys we should all meet up some where oneday for lunch or something
[/quote]

it's a good Idea
A few of us have done that already for supper It was fun









Don


----------

